# Why is a Fuji full carbon so heavy?



## bthomas515 (Oct 29, 2009)

I was looking at a friends Fuji Team Pro and took it for a little spin. The bike was really nice and rode well, but it seemed really heavy. It actually weighed more than my full aluminum at a bit under 19 pounds for a 58cm. I was wondering if anyone knew if the frame weight by any chance? I believe its an 07 or 08. Its a completely pointless question, I was just wondering if anyone knew of the top of their heads here.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

I wouldn't know the exact figure, but right under 19 doesn't sound like a total surprise for a 58cm bike make 07/08, especially if he didn't go with particularly light component/wheel choices.


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

yeah, turns out that just because it's a CF frame, that doesn't mean it's going to be a 15 lb bike


----------



## exracer (Jun 6, 2005)

Originally posted by *bthomas515 *


> Why is a Fuji full carbon so heavy?
> I was looking at a friends Fuji Team Pro and took it for a little spin. The bike was really nice and rode well, but it seemed really heavy. It actually weighed more than my full aluminum at a bit under 19 pounds for a 58cm. I was wondering if anyone knew if the frame weight by any chance? I believe its an 07 or 08. Its a completely pointless question, I was just wondering if anyone knew of the top of their heads here.


Biggest thing is going to be what components are on it.


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

Spend a whole bunch of money to get it to 16 lbs.
Then tell us if it was a good investment.
wheels first


----------



## MAS-SD (Jun 14, 2008)

I have a 2006 Fuji Team Issue - 54 - that weighs in at about 17 lbs...pedals and all. Combo of Dura Ace and ultegra with an FSA carbon crank...and some custom wheels. I think I paid $2000 for it new, it was a last years model when I got it for that price in '07.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

bthomas515 said:


> I was looking at a friends Fuji Team Pro and took it for a little spin. The bike was really nice and rode well, but it seemed really heavy. It actually weighed more than my full aluminum at a bit under 19 pounds for a 58cm. I was wondering if anyone knew if the frame weight by any chance? I believe its an 07 or 08. Its a completely pointless question, I was just wondering if anyone knew of the top of their heads here.


are you sure you are not comparing apples to oranges?
bottles, seatbag, cages and pedals, and other "accessories" can add up a LOT!
A lot of bikes quote weight without pedals, bottle cages, computers, sensors etc.
Once you start adding things you need on a ride, it can easily be another 2-3 lbs.

Components (especially wheels, but also cassette choice, cranks, handlebar, saddle, stem, seatpost) can make a big difference too. The frame (with fork) is only about 3 lbs or so out of those 19 lbs. Where do you think the other 16 lbs come from?


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

A three pound carbon frame isn't much lighter than a three pound aluminum frame. And a two pound carbon frame doesn't make the bike 4 pounds lighter.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

The main ingredient to a light bicycle is the components grouppo. Spend big bucks on that and add on some light weight wheels and you've got a super light bicycle. 
Most entry level carbon bicycles will come with heavy wheels and 105 components. That's just not going to make you a super light bicycle. Remember, the main benefit of carbon fiber is the smooth ride over rough roads.


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

My old Fuji SL1 was about 14.5 lbs, SRAM Red build and Rolf Elan Aero wheels. The frame itself was 900g. Id say Fuji does make some light bikes. It depends on the model you get. The carbon team frames can easily get down to 15-16lbs. My old 08 CCR3 50cm compact frame (TT54.5) was quite heavy in stock form; 20lbs! It all came down to the components. With a wheelset change, new Forte carbon seatpost and a Toupe saddle, my Triple ring Tiagra-equipped CCR3 was down to 17.3lbs.


----------



## kinseykramer (Oct 11, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, how much would a Fuji team pro carbon fiber bike run you?


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I used to have a 58 cm 2005 Fuji Team SL that weighed 16.1 lbs.with Ultegra pedals. The bike was full aluminum and came completely stock with Ritchey WCS cockpit, Ultegra gearing, American Classic 420 wheels. The only carbon on the bike was the fork, crankset, and seatpost. During that time, My other bike was a 60 cm Trek 5200 that was full carbon and Ultegra equipped as well. However, the bike was 18.4 lbs with pedals. What I'm trying to say is that just because it's carbon doesn't mean it will be lighter. You want to lighten the bike a little, upgrade the wheels. Personally, I would forget about the weight and just enjoy the ride. If you like how it rides, then that's all that matters. Weight really only matters if you're at the Pro level of racing and even then it's questionable. I'm sure that the Schleck brothers would still destroy us on 22-23 lb Trek 1.1 road bikes.


----------



## speedking (Oct 12, 2011)

some carbon frames are still heavy and some alu frames are lighter than carbon


----------



## lampshade (Jul 18, 2002)

terbennett said:


> I'm sure that the Schleck brothers would still destroy us on _22-23 lb Trek 1.1 road bikes._


I think you meant Wal-Mart full suspension mountain bikes.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Wheels, tires and tubes can make over a 2 pound difference - easily - just between heavy-ish stock items and moderately lightweight options on a decent frame/fork with what appears to be a nice lightweight groupset. 

Add to that an ounce to several ounces each for cassette, handlebars, stem, saddle, seat post, bottle cages, and pedals - moving from stock stuff to stuff that is not extremely light, just moderately lighter, and you can be talking another pound. That's the difference between a 19 pound and 16 pound bike on a fairly lightweight frame with an upper end groupset. It's not radical or ridiculously expensive stuff. If one bike has a fork with an alloy steerer while the other has an all carbonfiber fork, that can be another 1/2 pound. Now, to go that last pound down to 15 or below, that can take some dough.

Stock bikes tend to sell on the basis of the frame and groupset. Even fairly knowledgable buyers tend to just focus on that, and many simply compare groupsets across lines when price shopping. 
The decision often goes: "I can get an "Ultegra" bike from XYZ for less than I can get an "Ultegra" bike from ABC" - not comparing all the other stuff.

Overlooked are all these other items which are probably perfectly fine and servicable, but they can often be relatively heavy and inexpensive when compared to the overall quality and weight of the frame and group.

I'm not saying it's all that important to have a 16 pound bike compared to a 19 pounder, but that's why it is what it is.


----------



## persondude27 (May 14, 2008)

terbennett said:


> I'm sure that the Schleck brothers would still destroy us on 22-23 lb Trek 1.1 road bikes.


Sad but true. A former teammate of mine showed up to a hill climb workout on a 29 lb, low-to-mid range mountain bike. Rim brakes, no-name components, aluminum frame, *mountain bike tires.*

I showed up on a 16-lb road bike with Dura-Ace and race slicks. He beat me in an hour-long hill climb by over five minutes, and I consider myself to be a good climber.

To answer the OP: Remember that carbon does not equal light. Light carbon equals light. Many big guys, like Thor and Fabian, are known for skipping the super-light frames and choosing a heavier, stronger frame. The most obvious example that comes to mind is Fabian riding the Cervelo Soloist instead of the SLC-SL (superlight) and Thor riding the R3 instead of the R5.


----------



## leacoda (Dec 19, 2011)

Hello All
I have been shopping for a Fuji SL 1.0 2011 and I came across the following company ‘sale-bikes ‘ selling the bike
Their address: 
Jl. Dr Semeru No 13 
Bogor - Jawa Barat 
16112
Indonesia
The bike is listed for $787.00 shipping $120.00.
Has anyone out there used this company and has any comments regarding such a deal?


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Inexpensive wheels can easily account for a pound. ~2000 gm vs 1500 gm.


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

Kontact said:


> A three pound carbon frame isn't much lighter than a three pound aluminum frame.


So a pound of feathers *IS* lighter than a pound of lead!


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

TWB8s said:


> So a pound of feathers *IS* lighter than a pound of lead!


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I was thinking the same thing! :lol:


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

leacoda said:


> Hello All
> I have been shopping for a Fuji SL 1.0 2011 and I came across the following company ‘sale-bikes ‘ selling the bike
> Their address:
> Jl. Dr Semeru No 13
> ...


Can You Say Scam?


----------



## leacoda (Dec 19, 2011)

Well as the saying goes "If it sounds too good to be true, it probably isn't". Thanks for the info.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

leacoda said:


> Hello All
> I have been shopping for a Fuji SL 1.0 2011 and I came across the following company ‘sale-bikes ‘ selling the bike
> Their address:
> Jl. Dr Semeru No 13
> ...


It's from Indonesia, what do you think?


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

Kontact said:


> A three pound carbon frame isn't much lighter than a three pound aluminum frame.


_What's heavier, a pound of feathers or a pound of steel_.:idea:


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

leacoda said:


> Hello All
> I have been shopping for a Fuji SL 1.0 2011 and I came across the following company ‘sale-bikes ‘ selling the bike
> Their address:
> Jl. Dr Semeru No 13
> ...



I wish I could tazer people who post this crap....


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

PlatyPius said:


> I wish I could tazer people who post this crap....


You mean those Pinarellos I saw somewhere for $849 aren't real either.


----------



## harry2110 (Feb 27, 2010)

T K said:


> You mean those Pinarellos I saw somewhere for $849 aren't real either.


Theyre real and I'm really part lynx 

Now BTT 
It was most likely parts as I have a surly cross check that is only ozs away from breaking 20lbs with a 7lb frame and fork. I had a 2007 105 groupo on it before and it was in the 27lbs range almost with a basic shimano square taper BB. Check that area alot of weight can be hidden in that space(pound or more).


----------



## cnw20 (Dec 11, 2011)

Aren't Fujis generally heavier than most?


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

lampshade said:


> I think you meant Wal-Mart full suspension mountain bikes.


This is true...


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

cnw20 said:


> Aren't Fujis generally heavier than most?


Not sure about carbon frames but my '05 Team SL was a sub 16 lb. bike in a 58 cm aluminum frame. Even most carbon bikes weren't that light back then. God, I miss that bike.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

TWB8s said:


> So a pound of feathers *IS* lighter than a pound of lead!


You realize that I was the one making the joke, right?


----------

